# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  NYC in April

## ccg

We are taking our 2 kids (14 & 11) to the city for a couple of days during Spring Break.  I have all the big sites on our to do list, but I was wondering if you all has some special out of the ordinary things we should try and work in.  Any suggestions for restaurants?  We are looking for simple lunch fare and nice dinners.  Elle especially wants to have fresh bagels.  Is walking the Brooklyn Bridge worth the time?  We were planning on walking across so we can get pizza at Grimaldi's.  What is the best web site to use for discount shows?  There are so many to choose from.

Thanks for your help.

Charlotte

----------


## Steve_in_STL

If you do the Brooklyn Bridge walk to Grimaldi's, make sure you factor in the "waiting in line" time at Grimaldi's.  There can be a long wait outside and when you combine it with the walk, it can take up an afternoon.  Not that that is a bad thing, but it could cut into your time to do other things if you are trying to see a lot in a couple of days. The pizza is good though!

S.

----------


## JoshA

Charlotte,

Walking is the best way to see the city so yes, walk across the Brooklyn Bridge and get a great, iconic view of Manhattan from the Esplanade on the other side.

For discount theater tickets, the TKTS booth in Times Square is the place. It's a great experience for kids to see the busy square from the center and get half-price tickets to boot. You can get a view of the square from above at one of the hotel bars or restaurants.

----------


## mcginnis67

For a little extra interest when your done with lunch walk over to the Manhattan Bridge for the walk back to Manhattan.  The bridge isn't as cool as the Brooklyn Bridge but you get to see the BB on your left and a little further up the East River on your right.  The cooler part is that when you get to Manhattan you are in Chinatown, Bowery and Lower East Side territory which is always worth a few minute walk around.

Joe

----------


## marybeth

Hi Charlotte,
We live about 3.5 hrs from NYC and try to visit often.  I recommend taking the subway to Brooklyn, then walking back. Also on the Brooklyn side of the bridge are great views from the Promaenade and the Transit Museum, which is an old subway station.  Very interactive, you can get in the old trains, etc.  

http://mta.info/mta/museum/index.html

My favorite museum in NYC is the Tenement Museum, which has different tours by time period and ethnic groups.  Your kids are old enough to appreciate either the children or adult tours.  The tour groups are small and should be booked in advance.  Also in this neighborhood (Lower East Side) is the famous Katz Deli, Donut Plant and Economy Candy.

http://www.tenement.org/

If the weather is good the Highline is a fun attraction.  It is a park made on an elevated rail line (similar to the Promenade Plantee in Paris.)  You can begin or end this walk at the Chelsea Market which is a fun place to pick up some snacks or lunch.

Other hints:
The TKST booth at the Southside Seaport has way shorter lines than the one in Times Square and is near the Intrepid, not far from the Brooklyn Bridge.  You can also get discounted tickets online via Broadway Box.

If you plan to do the Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island, definitely prebook these tickets (the Crown tix sell out fast.)  The museum at Ellis Island is amazing.

Using googlemaps to plot the sites you want to visit is a good way to plan days.  You can see what things are near each other.  Then use the "Search Nearby" function to find restaurants.  

John's Pizza is great and the location near Times Square is an old church.  It would be a good place to get dinner before your show.

We are headed back at the end of March and can't wait. Have a great trip!

----------


## ccg

Thanks everyone for your tips.  Lots to do in 3 days, hope we get to everything.  

Mary Beth - I have the Lower East Tenement Museum on the list,  glad you also suggested it.  The kids need to see how tough life was.  Tickets for the Crown at Statue of Liberty are already sold out but we will make the trip over to the island anyway.  I have a friend who's grandfather came through Ellis Island and is registered in the official log.  So the kids are going to look for him and get a rubbing of his name.  Enjoy your visit as well.  We will be on SBH 12/2-12/11 if you are planning a trip at that time of year.  Would love to meet.

Charlotte

----------


## Joey2010

Hi Charlotte,

the lines at the downtown TKTS are definitely much shorter, it's a well kept secret! maybe head to Brooklyn afterwards for lunch.

we enjoy the View restaurant on the roof of the Marriott, the floor revolves 360 so you get to see the whole city - http://www.theviewny.com/#

you could also post on urbanbaby.com, it's a website of primarily NYC moms who have a lot of good tips on spending times in the city.

enjoy!

----------


## bkeats

I hate to be a naysayer, but once you go over the Brooklyn Bridge (which you must do), do not go to Grimaldi's. 10 years ago when it was called Patsy's yes, not now. It is not worth the wait. There is much better pizza in the nabe. Grimaldi's is living off the fumes of a reputation long gone for those who remember what it used to be. If you want, check the outerbouroughs board on chowhound for suggestions for much better pizza. I will second the downtown location for TKTS. Avoid the times square spot. And if you go to the Metropolitan Museum, be aware that the admission is suggested and you can pay what you want. If you have a large family, the total "suggested donation" can be steep. Have a good time!

----------


## MIke R

Grimaldis is good

go to Lombardi's on Spring Street off Mulberry...its great

or the original Rays...
or Johns on Bleeker St

----------


## ccg

Thanks again for more names to add to the list. I'm sure that all my planning will go right out the window once we are there and moving.  But that is what makes vacations fun.

We plan to get the New York Pass, with bus hop on/hop off service, so all of our admissions are covered to the major sites.

Really looking forward to the trip.

Charlotte

----------


## NYCFred

also a nice new resto in the Museum of Art and Design on Columbus circle....

Robert: 9th floor overlooking CPW

----------


## NYCFred

BTW, we use theatremania.com for theatre tix.

Try "Memphis'....saw it last month, loved it, lotsa good music for the kids. 

Tenement museum? eh. Your call. 

do the Circle Line, if you can. Lays it all out for you.

----------

